# Just a heads up on a shotgun shell deal



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2016)

Right now macks has the 3" winchester experts for $119 with free shipping and a $20 gift card with each case ordered and no limits on cases. I thought that was decent enough to pass along.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a pretty normal price for those I think. I guess the gift card is the kicker. Is shipping free or no? I just hate the way the steel looks in those loads, like welding slag. I bought a case like two seasons ago for 109 from Rogers and shot them in tight holes at woodies.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> That's a pretty normal price for those I think. I guess the gift card is the kicker. Is shipping free or no? I just hate the way the steel looks in those loads, like welding slag. I bought a case like two seasons ago for 109 from Rogers and shot them in tight holes at woodies.


Ya the 120 is normal price. The free shipping and $20 gift card per case is the draw. I have been shooting the Fiocchi steel for the last couple of seasons without a hiccup and Rogers sells them for $109 a case shipped. I just thought I would pass this along because of the gift cards. I normally buy 3-4 cases a year and that could be another box of new decoys for free right there.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 19, 2016)

I tried a case of Fiocchis after some of my friends shot them the previous year. I really like them, that'll probably be all I buy this year.


----------



## across the river (Jun 19, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> That's a pretty normal price for those I think. I guess the gift card is the kicker. Is shipping free or no? I just hate the way the steel looks in those loads, like welding slag. I bought a case like two seasons ago for 109 from Rogers and shot them in tight holes at woodies.



That is why it is the bottom of the ladder in terms of price.  The shot that actually comes out of the machine like it is supposed to goes into the higher dollar stuff.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 19, 2016)

across the river said:


> That is why it is the bottom of the ladder in terms of price.  The shot that actually comes out of the machine like it is supposed to goes into the higher dollar stuff.



Cut open a fiocchi, fed blue or Remington nitro and all of those shells have uniform shot at about the same price point.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Cut open a fiocchi, fed blue or Remington nitro and all of those shells have uniform shot at about the same price point.



I can attest to that in a Fiocchi. However, I do not believe in paying a high price for any steel shot load. At the end of the day it is steal and will never be as good as lead. If you let the birds get within range, any shell will knock them down. I have bought the Xperts out of necessity before and they worked just as good as any other load I have shot. The only down side to some of the cheaper shells to me is the fact that you have to be a little more careful with moisture, but that is OK in my book.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2016)

across the river said:


> That is why it is the bottom of the ladder in terms of price.  The shot that actually comes out of the machine like it is supposed to goes into the higher dollar stuff.



Have you ever opened up a hevi shot???????


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 19, 2016)

I was just looking and Rogers has Hevi Steel for 129 a case. That's 1 1/4 oz at 1500 fps.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2016)

If it is that hevi metal stuff that you are talking about then you would be better off with a musket.......


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> If it is that hevi metal stuff that you are talking about then you would be better off with a musket.......



Why is that? I've never shot it.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 19, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Why is that? I've never shot it.



because it is a mixture. heavy metal is a waste of money go and pattern heavy metal vs and uniform steel shot. 

i make my own steel shot shells and tried a mix of 2/4s and 3/4s both sucked on the pattern board. got the best pattern out of just plain old #3 shot. don't listen to freddy king and his CensoredCensored about heavy shot, forcing cones and all that stuff. go to sylvania GA talk to the guys at kicks chokes (comp'n choke) they know what they are doing!


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 19, 2016)

Hevi Steel is an all steel load made by Hevi Shot the company. It is all uniform steel. At 1500 fps that is pretty good for a 1 1/4 load, Plus it's sealed. I thought it was a good deal for the price, but I've never CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2016)

Remington nitro mag #6 would be the ticket if they would let you shoot it!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2016)

*Nope*



rnelson5 said:


> Remington nitro mag #6 would be the ticket if they would let you shoot it!



2&3/4 inch high brass number 4 is all you need.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Odd yall say that, I like the Hevi metal and Hevi steel shells.  Im not paying the Hevi prices anymore but I like them non the less.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Odd yall say that, I like the Hevi metal and Hevi steel shells.  Im not paying the Hevi prices anymore but I like them non the less.



I had nothing but problems with it when I tried to shoot it. I actually gave away 3 or 4 boxes because of to many FTF out of several different guns. A year later a buddy of mine bought a case on sale and had the same problem. Maybe we got bad batches, but one bad batch was enough for me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> 2&3/4 inch high brass number 4 is all you need.



The shells I am referring to are 2 3/4 high brass.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hevi-shot is really uninform.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Hevi-shot is really uninform.



Lol. That kind of busts that myth...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2016)

TSS and Federal Heavyweights are uniform for the most part. 

Here is TSS.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 20, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Hevi-shot is really uninform.




That right there is an attempt to save money during the manufacturing process that they renamed something else to make folks think its ok to shoot them boogers out of your barrel at high velocity.  Anybody with just a little bit of brain will know that aint gona fly worth a flip when it clears the shot cup.   It might do a little more damage IF you hit meat but you gota get it there first.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2016)

I just cut open a fiocchi 3" #2. That is about as round as you can get.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I just cut open a fiocchi 3" #2. That is about as round as you can get.



That looks like a TUWSBL28 wad.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2016)

Now you are getting above my level of knowledge on that subject matter.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 21, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> That looks like a TUWSBL28 wad.



i think i have some of those wads at the house if you would like them. i will check when i get home but was not a fan of the 2 3/4in high speed rio load that i tried.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 21, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> i think i have some of those wads at the house if you would like them. i will check when i get home but was not a fan of the 2 3/4in high speed rio load that i tried.



Are you still reloading or did you give it up?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 21, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Are you still reloading or did you give it up?



still reloading here and there. but got to get on the ball and build my benches for the garage and move the reloading stuff off my kitchen table. and also just get some more shells.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 21, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> i think i have some of those wads at the house if you would like them. i will check when i get home but was not a fan of the 2 3/4in high speed rio load that i tried.



I appreciate the offer.  I only use them for turkey loads and I've got more than I'll ever use.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 21, 2016)

Been killing them with xperts for years. Couldn't find any last yr so I bought a case of Kent Fasteel and liked it too. both in 20 g.


----------



## Kkdtrollpro (Jun 21, 2016)

I know that there are different grades of steel and all, but do they use different ones for steel shot? Or is it all just plain ole cheap steel give it a fancy name and charge more?


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not an expert but believe steel shot is steel shot. I just look at the velocity and weight of the shot. Fiocchi makes a 1 1/5 oz at 1550 for like 109 I think is some of the best value out there.


----------



## across the river (Jun 21, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Have you ever opened up a hevi shot???????



Any soft shot, whether it be lead or tungsten isn't going to be round coming out of the barrel, even if it is in the shell.  The softer metals compress and become irregular anyway, so having perfectly round lead or tungsten in the shell is pretty much a moot point anyway to worry about it being round.  Steel is much harder than lead, so it won't deform.  However it is also less dense, so aerodynamics have a much greater impact on flight of a steel pellet than a lead pallet.  If you have an abnormal shaped baseball, it is much easier to throw it straight than it would be a tennis ball of the same shape, because of the weight.  Same applies to lead shot verses steel.  Lead will typically string out more than lead because of the aerodynamic issues.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 21, 2016)

across the river said:


> Any soft shot, whether it be lead or tungsten isn't going to be round coming out of the barrel, even if it is in the shell.  The softer metals compress and become irregular anyway, so having perfectly round lead or tungsten in the shell is pretty much a moot point anyway to worry about it being round.  Steel is much harder than lead, so it won't deform.  However it is also less dense, so aerodynamics have a much greater impact on flight of a steel pellet than a lead pallet.  If you have an abnormal shaped baseball, it is much easier to throw it straight than it would be a tennis ball of the same shape, because of the weight.  Same applies to lead shot verses steel.  Lead will typically string out more than lead because of the aerodynamic issues.



So you're saying TSS deforms?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 22, 2016)

across the river said:


> Any soft shot, whether it be lead or tungsten isn't going to be round coming out of the barrel, even if it is in the shell.  The softer metals compress and become irregular anyway, so having perfectly round lead or tungsten in the shell is pretty much a moot point anyway to worry about it being round.  Steel is much harder than lead, so it won't deform.  However it is also less dense, so aerodynamics have a much greater impact on flight of a steel pellet than a lead pallet.  If you have an abnormal shaped baseball, it is much easier to throw it straight than it would be a tennis ball of the same shape, because of the weight.  Same applies to lead shot verses steel.  Lead will typically string out more than lead because of the aerodynamic issues.


Point taken. I still don't see spending $60 -$150 more per case for a shell to kill ducks. It is a waste of money imo. I have shot almost every legal shell available over the years at some point or another and just came to the conclusion that the expensive stuff is a marketing scam. Put them in a fancy box, get Phil Robertson to say they are great, and add $10 to the price of a box.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Kkdtrollpro said:


> I know that there are different grades of steel and all, but do they use different ones for steel shot? Or is it all just plain ole cheap steel give it a fancy name and charge more?



in steel shot shells you have 2 kinds of steel from what i have found, non plated steel and zinc plated steel. only diff is the plated steel doesnt rust as fast if it gets wet.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 25, 2016)

buckshot I have been buying allot


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 17, 2016)

The Fiocchi shells are the best for the money. I also tried the Blindsides and did like them. But the Fiocchis pattern best out of my guns.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've killed more ducks with XPERT 2 3/4-1 1/8 6 shot than any other load. This is taking into consideration that I like to shoot ducks CLOSE. I HATE shooting birds at 40+yds. Granted I always order a case or two of XPERT 3" 4 shot for when i'm hunting a pit but still shoot the 6 shot a lot depending on how the birds are working. I've hunted divers many of times where everyone only shot 2 3/4 6's and you would of never known. At a close range the number of pellets you put in a duck is far more with 6 shot than any of this crazy new stuff that the market advertises. No shell is better than another when killing ducks in range, 20-30 yards. Dead is dead, some people just opt to pay more to kill a duck...not me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Hevi-shot is really uninform.



That's total junk!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 19, 2016)

I refuse to shoot kents anymore. I bought 4-5 boxes of both teal steel and fast steel last year and each box had 5-6 fail to fire. I can 100% say that none of the shells got wet, rained on, dropped in the water, etc. They went from the house, into the blind bag and into the gun. Had a buddy who had just as many FTF out of his boxes as well. now im in search of new shells. guess ill try the fiocchi


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 19, 2016)

Led Zeppelin said:


> I refuse to shoot kents anymore. I bought 4-5 boxes of both teal steel and fast steel last year and each box had 5-6 fail to fire. I can 100% say that none of the shells got wet, rained on, dropped in the water, etc. They went from the house, into the blind bag and into the gun. Had a buddy who had just as many FTF out of his boxes as well. now im in search of new shells. guess ill try the fiocchi


The fiocchI are good for the price no doubt.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone seen the New Browning BXD Waterfowl Shells? currently looking at the add for them in the cabelas catalog. 12ga 3" #2 @ 1,450fps 1 1/4 oz shot for $200 a case  I love browning, I have an A-bolt .308 and a new A5 but that seems steep for a case of shells...


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 20, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> because it is a mixture. heavy metal is a waste of money go and pattern heavy metal vs and uniform steel shot.
> 
> i make my own steel shot shells and tried a mix of 2/4s and 3/4s both sucked on the pattern board. got the best pattern out of just plain old #3 shot. don't listen to freddy king and his CensoredCensored about heavy shot, forcing cones and all that stuff. go to sylvania GA talk to the guys at kicks chokes (comp'n choke) they know what they are doing!



this is what I have found as well haven't tried # 4s cause I don't think they will have the kinetic energy required at 30 yards to kill birds


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2016)

across the river said:


> Any soft shot, whether it be lead or tungsten isn't going to be round coming out of the barrel, even if it is in the shell.  The softer metals compress and become irregular anyway, so having perfectly round lead or tungsten in the shell is pretty much a moot point anyway to worry about it being round.  Steel is much harder than lead, so it won't deform.  However it is also less dense, so aerodynamics have a much greater impact on flight of a steel pellet than a lead pallet.  If you have an abnormal shaped baseball, it is much easier to throw it straight than it would be a tennis ball of the same shape, because of the weight.  Same applies to lead shot verses steel.  Lead will typically string out more than lead because of the aerodynamic issues.



The best job of explaining how shot works that I have seen here.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2016)

bander_TC50 said:


> this is what I have found as well haven't tried # 4s cause I don't think they will have the kinetic energy required at 30 yards to kill birds


When you use them big words like down range retained kinetic energy you lose some of these folks.  I have not shot 4s at a duck since I reloaded lead. The first steel shot shells that came on the market would pluck a duck in midair and he would just fly away. Those were wood ducks. I started shooting 3 inch 1 1/4 oz  # 2 steel at all my ducks unless I could find 1 3/8 oz # 2 steel and in some situations I shot BBs at scooters in open water. Larger shot the greater the killing power with steel.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2016)

across the river said:


> Any soft shot, whether it be lead or tungsten isn't going to be round coming out of the barrel, even if it is in the shell.  The softer metals compress and become irregular anyway, so having perfectly round lead or tungsten in the shell is pretty much a moot point anyway to worry about it being round.  Steel is much harder than lead, so it won't deform.  However it is also less dense, so aerodynamics have a much greater impact on flight of a steel pellet than a lead pallet.  If you have an abnormal shaped baseball, it is much easier to throw it straight than it would be a tennis ball of the same shape, because of the weight.  Same applies to lead shot verses steel.  Lead will typically string out more than lead because of the aerodynamic issues.



My teeth say differently. I've bitten down on at least a hundred pellets from #9's to 4's and they were just as round as when they came out of the shell. A gun will not propel objects at speeds where they will deform in flight.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> My teeth say differently. I've bitten down on at least a hundred pellets from #9's to 4's and they were just as round as when they came out of the shell. A gun will not propel objects at speeds where they will deform in flight.



the for lead and softer metals they deform because of the choke. with steel it does not deform because it is so hard but is compresses, and when it comes out of the barrel starts to scatter. that is why the turkey guys have XXfull chokes and throwing tight patterns at 50/60 yards. you over choke steel and at 20 yards you can have a pattern that is the same as an skeet choke. that is also why people send their barrels to have the forcing cone lengthened and things like that but the problem with that is that you are stripping chrome from the barrel and loosing some integrity. I have had many long conversations with someone that worked at Kicks chokes


----------



## B Man (Aug 13, 2016)

Believe it or not without paying $20/box on the economy side of things Xperts pattern and kill the best of any other in my 20ga.  Yeah I went all 20ga for birds unless it's geese.  Two other brands had a slightly more dense pattern than the Xperts, but it was clumpy leaving holes in the pattern board and why I think I consistently hit better with the Xperts.  At the price I can buy the Xperts, I'm perfectly fine with my gun liking them.


----------



## sasmojoe (Aug 14, 2016)

I really don't understand people who spend all kinds of money on boats, decoys, and on out of town trips to hunt ducks , but then buy cheap shells. Go figure.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 15, 2016)

There is no advantage to shooting expensive steel shot shells as far as I see it. Steel is Steel no matter if you pay $10 a box or $25. The group that I hunt with has literally killed thousands of birds using shells that cost $104 a case shipped. Last year i went through about 3.5 cases. That saves me several hundred dollars. That is another out of town trip i can take. If we couldn't kill birds with them maybe it would be a different story.


----------

